# Overheating question - Edge vs Bolt



## mikeg_ms

Hi folks. 

Question for people who went to the edge from the bolt. Are the overheating issues addressed? I have 2 bolts, on laptop cooling pads, with the card cover removed. 

As soon at the area hits 90 the bolt dies. Yes, 90 is high, but seriously, it’s not that high. 

What’s the current status on edge and heat tolerance


----------



## dianebrat

I can't answer on the Edge, but I can say that I have done none of the Bolt dances of cooling pads or removing of covers and my 3 bolts have run fine with no overheating or failures other than a single system board failure years ago within 6 months of purchase.

The huge masses of Bolts overheating because of cooling issues are more an issue of people without problems don't post on line, I'm not saying that the Bolt has never had an issue for anyone, just that the issue isn't ALL Bolts.


----------



## pfiagra

I’ve used a Bolt for about 1 year, and just purchased an Edge. With the Edge in the same location where the Bolt formerly was, I see at least a 10 degree drop in the ODT on the Edge vs the Bolt.


----------



## mikeg_ms

dianebrat said:


> I can't answer on the Edge, but I can say that I have done none of the Bolt dances of cooling pads or removing of covers and my 3 bolts have run fine with no overheating or failures other than a single system board failure years ago within 6 months of purchase.
> 
> The huge masses of Bolts overheating because of cooling issues are more an issue of people without problems don't post on line, I'm not saying that the Bolt has never had an issue for anyone, just that the issue isn't ALL Bolts.


Fair

I've been through 3 - all of them have had overheating issues, like I said, the area is measured with a laser thermometer at 90

The Xboxen and other devices nearby are all fine.

Still, good to hear edges run cooler.


----------



## cwerdna

mikeg_ms said:


> Fair
> 
> I've been through 3 - all of them have had overheating issues, like I said, the area is measured with a laser thermometer at 90


90? 90 F? If so, that's nothing.

Bolts w/o extra cooling are pretty warm to hot to the touch above the Broadcom chip heatsink. Skip to 2:48 of 



.

People report ODT (on die temp) on Bolts, presumably on the the Broadcom chip like 68 C (TiVo Bolt vs TiVo edge), which is 154.4 F. With my 2 fans, I recall seeing my Bolt+ down to 40 C (104 F).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Folks have reported ODT's in the 40's compared to 60's with Bolts, so some progress was made with the Edge's blower design.


----------



## mikeg_ms

cwerdna said:


> 90? 90 F? If so, that's nothing.
> 
> Bolts w/o extra cooling are pretty warm to hot to the touch above the Broadcom chip heatsink. Skip to 2:48 of
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> People report ODT (on die temp) on Bolts, presumably on the the Broadcom chip like 68 C (TiVo Bolt vs TiVo edge), which is 154.4 F. With my 2 fans, I recall seeing my Bolt+ down to 40 C (104 F).


To be clear, ambient is 90F, ODT is 60 before it chokes


----------



## compnurd

mikeg_ms said:


> To be clear, ambient is 90F, ODT is 60 before it chokes


That's still low. My one bolt ran at 72 for over a year with no issue


----------



## tommage1

My Bolt using an external drive runs about 60 (C?) degrees in a 74-78 F degree room. It's not much different using the internal drive. Sitting on a laptop cooler under same conditions 51-54 degrees. So the laptop cooler takes it down 6-9 degrees, not bad. But the laptop cooler is a bit noisy. Cannot speak for Edge. I do know my Roamios and Premieres run about 40 degrees. However not sure that is the same type measurement taken with the Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> My Bolt using an external drive runs about 60 (C?) degrees in a 74-78 F degree room. It's not much different using the internal drive. Sitting on a laptop cooler under same conditions 51-54 degrees. So the laptop cooler takes it down 6-9 degrees, not bad. But the laptop cooler is a bit noisy. Cannot speak for Edge. I do know my Roamios and Premieres run about 40 degrees. However not sure that is the same type measurement taken with the Bolt.


From TiVo: TiVo Holiday Trade-In, Trade-Up Sale: trade in your Roamio OTA/VOX (plus $299.98) for a Bolt OTA


----------



## tommage1

JoeKustra said:


> From TiVo: TiVo Holiday Trade-In, Trade-Up Sale: trade in your Roamio OTA/VOX (plus $299.98) for a Bolt OTA


Good info in link. Unfortunately the link shows something about a trade in offer. But it does take you to the correct info. So really all this concern about "hot" Bolts is meaningless, Ted says can run at 90 degrees C. I guess people comparing apples and oranges, type of measurement, between older models and Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> Good info in link. Unfortunately the link shows something about a trade in offer. But it does take you to the correct info. So really all this concern about "hot" Bolts is meaningless, Ted says can run at 90 degrees C. I guess people comparing apples and oranges, type of measurement, between older models and Bolt.


The post is about two years old. But you are right, the older units used a different method to get the temperature you see displayed. I wonder what the EDGE shows in the same environment.


----------



## tommage1

JoeKustra said:


> The post is about two years old. But you are right, the older units used a different method to get the temperature you see displayed. I wonder what the EDGE shows in the same environment.


One poster says 10 degrees cooler than Bolt under same conditions. However they do not give any specific temperatures. Since the ODT seems to be CPU temp I looked at computers. Here is what I found, net search of course so cannot vouch for reliability. I will say my Bolt with laptop cooler at 51-54 degrees seems fine.

"The majority of today's desktop processors should not exceed temperatures of 45-50°C when idle, or 80°C when under full load. Below is a chart listing many types of processors and their average temperatures under full load.

AMD A6 45°C - 57°C
AMD A10 50°C - 60°C
AMD Athlon 85°C - 95°C
AMD Athlon 64 45°C - 60°C
AMD Athlon 64 X2 45°C - 55°C
AMD Athlon 64 Mobile 80°C - 90°C
AMD Athlon FX 45°C - 60°C
AMD Athlon II X4 50°C - 60°C
AMD Athlon MP 85°C - 95°C
AMD Athlon XP 80°C - 90°C
AMD Duron 85°C - 95°C
AMD K5 60°C - 70°C
AMD K6 60°C - 70°C
AMD K6 Mobile 75°C - 85°C
AMD K7 Thunderbird 70°C - 95°C
AMD Opteron 65°C - 71°C
AMD Phenom II X6 45°C - 55°C
AMD Phenom X3 50°C - 60°C
AMD Phenom X4 50°C - 60°C
AMD Ryzen 70°C - 80°C
AMD Sempron 85°C - 95°C
Intel Celeron 65°C - 85°C
Intel Core 2 Duo 45°C - 55°C
Intel Core i3 50°C - 60°C
Intel Core i5 50°C - 62°C
Intel Core i7 50°C - 65°C
Intel Pentium II 65°C - 75°C
Intel Pentium III 60°C - 85°C
Intel Pentium 4 45°C - 65°C
Intel Pentium Mobile 70°C - 85°C
Intel Pentium Pro 75°C - 85°C"


----------



## pfiagra

Correct, I didn’t provide any temperatures, but that was because I didn’t control for room temperature, time of day, processing load, with and without external fans, etc. between the Bolt and Edge.

Based on multiple checks of the ODTs on both units under similar circumstances, my guesstimate was simply that the Edge is at least 10 degrees cooler than the Bolt.


----------



## mcmnky

My Bolt was running 64 - 65. When I started to have issues I got a USB fan to plug in the back which brought it down to 54.

But that was too little cooling, too late. The drive died last week (unit was made Nov-2017). I took the customer service offer of $149 for an Edge and lifetime service transfer. I'll see how that runs.

Right now my Premiere, in the same spot where the Bolt was, is reporting 40, though yesterday it was 50.


----------



## EricNH

I have found on 2 different edge units, that while the ODT is reasonable, the network flakes out as the unit warms up - ie the network ports go offline.


----------



## timbracken

I just got the Edge in place of my 2nd failed Bolt  It is really hot underneath as I have it sitting on top of my old blu-ray player. I notice the feet underneath are very very shallow… would it help to add thicker foot pads to lift it up some? My blu-ray player is hot to the touch (and it’s not powered on … just in standby). The ODT shows 58 currently (I wish I knew temp of my failed Bolt for comparison).


----------



## timbracken

EricNH said:


> I have found on 2 different edge units, that while the ODT is reasonable, the network flakes out as the unit warms up - ie the network ports go offline.


I just experienced this with my new Edge. I was gone over the weekend and lost connectivity to my TiVo via the iOS app ... I thought for sure this new unit failed with the harddrive like my Bolt+. When I got home last night I still had a green light on my TiVo and it was recording and working fine, but the network connection was lost (even though it's still communicating to TiVo apparently with guide updates, etc. from what I could tell). I restarted it and re-gained access to it from my TiVo app on iOS. I hope this isn't a frequent occurrence. I'm going to add felt pads underneath to hopefully let it cool even more if that would help.


----------



## timbracken

Lost connectivity again last week when I was away traveling. Got home and everything looked normal (green light on box and it was recording fine). Had to reboot the TiVo because being at home I still couldn’t access the box with the app. Also - I put felt pads underneath the unit the week before and it made no difference to the temperature of the unit, so I guess its high enough as is needed in order to keep the temps the same. It does seem to be an issue with the Edge vs. the Bolt as I did not have these issues with Bolt (unless something else is going on here with the Edge).


----------



## bareyb

Some folks are adding fans to cool them down.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G05A2MU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## timbracken

bareyb said:


> Some folks are adding fans to cool them down.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G05A2MU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for the tip. Currently the temp is at 55 &#8230; not sure how bad that is. Can't believe they didn't just add more vents to the sides and/or at least make the height deeper to help cool the unit. Why the obsession for thinness &#8230; I'll take functional over design anytime


----------

